# everyone said it couldn't be done



## billthomason (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, not everyone i guess. there were a few supporters. but anyways, i just threw my first frozen pinky mouse into my piranha tank. i have two RB's, one about 3-4" and the other about 2-3. The guy at the pet store even said "dont put them in because it will be a mess and there will be legs everywhere, only if you have a bunch of P's should you feed them pinkies or adult mice." But yeah. My one big piranha ate the entire pinky in less than 30 seconds. Having been raised completely on blood worms, they still went right for the pinky and tore into it. The small one didnt even get a chance to have a bite, so i think next time i'll throw in a live one, and if that goes ok, maybe i'll upgrade to regular mice.

I do have a question? When using regular mice, do the piranha eat the hair too, or does that stick around in the tank and become a problem?

Also, I know not to feed them mice very often, because they're high in fat, so I'll only do it as a snack every once in a while. Let me know about your thoughts and if you can answer that hair question. Thanks.

Bill Thomason


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pinky are very small..i have 7 reds rangeing from 3 to 4 inches and they take them down with ease..next time try a fuzzy out they are a bit bigger.and yes they take hair and all .there will be some floating around.but your filter system should take of it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad it worked out for you Bill, but in all fairness, there is a big difference in 2 inch reds and 3-4 inch reds. I dont think two 2 inch reds would be large enough to eat an entire pinkie, unless it was very small.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

cool can't wait to see the mouse video








then maybe a rat... LOL

MAD


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

glad to see you are happy... how much do they cost you there?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Glad it worked out for you also, Bill. Next time, make a video to tantalize us with it!! Cant wait for your next experiment.


----------



## billthomason (Feb 12, 2003)

My piranha cost me 6 bucks each. They were only about an inch when i got them. Pinkies are about a dollar. Not too shabby.

Bill


----------

